# YukiandYuna's Journal



## YukiandYuna (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought I needed one of these to not feel shame about spamming about my bettas.
Well I'm YukiandYuna... Hullo! :-D
I currently have a divided 20 gallon long tank with four female bettas. I have a 5 gallon that I'm trying to set up as I mentioned in a different thread almost everything is going wrong. So the 5 gallon had the light die & then SHATTER as I tried to get it out, along with the heater not working -.-

The HUGE image below is of Yuna (Yep! Part of my username! :-D) Pardon the size however you know... Ipads :roll:


----------



## pftrex (Feb 27, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh, I LOVE the shimmery coloring on her fins!


----------



## YukiandYuna (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks! It's lighter out so I'll try to get a picture of Maiko that shows her colors... The camera doesn't pick them up when it's darker I guess. :roll:

She was being camera shy and staying by the back of the tank but you can see her colors pretty well in this one :-D


----------



## YukiandYuna (Mar 29, 2015)

Athra said:


> Oh, I LOVE the shimmery coloring on her fins!


Thank you! Me too! She seems to go between that and a sort of red/blue mix... my guess is lighting.


----------



## YukiandYuna (Mar 29, 2015)

I didn't have ANY homework yesterday so I did a water change. While moving the girls to their cups Riko jumped out. :shock: I got her back in the water pretty quickly but she's still pretty stressed so we'll save pictures of her for when she loses her stress stripes. She's swimming around normally and doesn't seem to have any damage besides being stressed.

The 5 gallon heat only seems to be getting up to 76 F and that's AFTER changing heaters/trying both of them at once. :evil:

Leaving on a good note:
My mom decided she would pay for part of the tank/fish cost as long as I keep my room pretty clean so that'll help me be able to get more decorations for the 5 gallon without feeling bad about it. :-D


----------



## YukiandYuna (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay so I ended up getting a girl at the pet store today! She is putting my male tank plans on hold while she is in quarantine, and will be in the 20 gallon long with Yuna eventually.


----------



## YukiandYuna (Mar 29, 2015)

So here she is! Introducing Vale!


----------



## YukiandYuna (Mar 29, 2015)

Drip acclimating her now, but here's another picture to show off her coloring. She's clamping her ventral fins a bit but does indead have them.


----------



## YukiandYuna (Mar 29, 2015)

Only a few days after getting Vale, but I had a 5 gallon set up. Here's Patriot, with Riot as a nickname.


----------



## chipsahoy (May 10, 2015)

Patriot is stunning!


----------



## YukiandYuna (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you! :-D


----------



## YukiandYuna (Mar 29, 2015)

Today Maiko died from dropsy. 
Yuna and Vale had a water change just in case. During this they both managed to get out before they were temp acclimated. :roll:
We have finals and AP testing as well as all of the teachers giving us huge loads of homework. :-(
On a better note, Patriot is doing well. I'm thinking of changing his tank to a planted tank... Any suggestions on easy starter plants? I might add a few floating ones to the 20 gallon as well. 
Here's a bonus picture of Vale!


----------



## YukiandYuna (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm so stressed right now. I spent 5 hours last night (From the time I got home, to the time I was forced to go to bed) studying for a college level class final. Vale and Yuna seem to be doing fine after their stressful escape. Losing Maiko and having 3 different types of tests for each of my non elective classes, in addition to AP tests, and finals is just really stressing me out. My mom said she would take me to the pet store and maybe get me some stuff as a made-it-through-testing reward. At least the school year is almost done! The store I visited last night for plants was way overpriced and had the few plants I was considering on hold for someone else. I get my grades for this final towards the end on the day tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## YukiandYuna (Mar 29, 2015)

I added a few plants to Yunas side of the tank, and maybe 2 more to Vales. Yuna's side is finally how I want it! Still have to work on Vale's side as well as Patriot's tank.


----------

